# kefir anyone?



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Ive been drinking a smoothie made with Kefir (8oz), greens and berries. Ive seemed to be ok for the past couple days. Anyone have success with drinking Kefir? Also, how much is too much to drink in one day?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i just read this article about kefir and constipation on the IBS Newsfeed board. it is about a recent study done on the effects of kefir on constipation. the study showed drinking kefir has a positive effect on constipation and that kefir accelerated colonic transit. the study participants drank 500 ml of kefir a day ( a little over 16 oz)

*Effects of a kefir supplement on symptoms, colonic transit, and bowel satisfaction score in patients with chronic constipation: A pilot study.*

Turk J Gastroenterol. 2014 Dec;25(6):650-6

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/209409-pubmed-effects-of-a-kefir-supplement-on-symptoms-colonic-transit-and-bowel-satisfaction-score-in-patients-with-chronic-constipation-a-pilot-study/

i bought a bottle of kefir the other day because i've just had gum surgery and have been on antibiotics for the past nine days--one more day to go. i wanted to try to get my gut flora healthy by drinking it. thought i'd wait til i am done with the antibiotics before starting the kefir. for me, kefir's a bit expensive--not sure i'll be drinking 16 oz a day...i'm retired and on a budget lol..

good luck. glad it's been helping you.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

just a quick thought: Maybe it is the combination that works for you. A few days ago, I had a green smoothie. After about two hours, I had a bowel movement. Still taking one dose of miralax though.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

This is just like the kimchi, in that it's the bacteria in the food & drink that's helping out. I think we are on to something. This is why fecal transplants work too. I think most of us just need are bacteria 'adjusted'... Either more or less of it (gut flora).


----------

